# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  تعرضت لصدمة خطيرة

## nda7777

اخى العزيز الدكتور عادل انا ام متزوجة ولدى ولدان وزوجى رجل طيب .....المشكلة انى من حوالى تسع سنوات تعرضت لصدمة خطيرة اصبت بعدها بضيق نفس وخوف من الموت كانى باموت او روحى بتطلع وذهبت الى طبيب نفسى وافادنى بانها قلق نفسى و هدات الحالة والحمد للة ولكن دائما مع الازمات ما اصاب باعراض غريبةالام فى صدرى غازات فى بطنى واصل حتى اننى لا استطيع ان اقف على رجلى من كام شهر حدثت مشكلة عندنا فى العيلة ظلمت على اثرها ومن يومها وان تعبانة اشعر بانى لو نزلت من البيت سوف اتعب وادوخ وذلك لان هذا الموضوع حدث لى فى وقتها وامشى معى فى الشنطة دائما بالعصير حتى اذا دخت اشرب العصير ..........ذهبت الى الطبيب وجد ضغطى عالى وقال انة عصبى ولن يعطينى دواء .......وانا على فكرة اول ما اجى اقيس الضغط اتوتر ويعلو من التوتر وبعدها ينزل نتيجة شوك عصبى حدث فى يوم من الايام مشكلتى يا دكتور انى زهقت انا شخصية مرحة وحبوبة لكن اشعر انى محبوسة جوة نفسى على طول تعبانة وعندى الام فى زورى وبطنى وكل مكان ومش عارفة اعمل اية ارجوك دلنى بس مش عاوزة ادوية نفسية انا عاوزة حد يساعدنى انى اقوى ارادتى واعيش وما احطش حاجة فى دماغى بس ازاى؟ للاسف انا مباعرفش انسى اى شى بيضايقنى ارجوك ساعدنى وجزاك اللة عنى كل خير

----------


## nda7777

دكتور احب اضيف على الكلام السابق انى اشعر بكسل شديد بالنهار لدرجة انى اريد عشرة لكى يفتحو لى كل عين مع ملاحظة انى انام تاخر ودة غصب عنى لانى لا يجى لى النوم بسهولة واعمل شغل البيت بكسل ال
دكتور كتب لى على اركاليون  وباخد قرص واحد بس منة مع الفيتامين يادكتور انا لم يتعدى عمرى الاربعين عام ولا استطيع القيام بالمجهود مع العلم انا قلبى سليم يا دكتور انا عاوزة الرد ارجوك عاوزة افوق وجزاك اللة عنى كل خير

----------


## amr_idka

السلام عليكم
انا اعيب حاجه واحده على الموقع ده وهوه انو بيتأخر اوي في الرد
لدرجه اني ممكن انسا هوه انا كنت كتبت ايه والله
بس الله يكون في عونك وعون المسلمين
انا حاسس ان بجد مشكلتك كبيره ويا رب الدكتور يفيدك زي مبيفيد ناس كتير
وربا يوفقه ويا رب
وشكرا

----------


## nda7777

جزاك اللة اخى العزيز على مرورك الكريم وجزى اللة الدكتور عنا جميعا كل خير.

----------


## د.عادل

> المشكلة انى من حوالى تسع سنوات تعرضت لصدمة خطيرة اصبت بعدها بضيق نفس وخوف من الموت كانى باموت او روحى بتطلع


كلما تقدمنا في العمر كلما كانت الصدمات اخطر علينا، فنجد من يصاب بجلطة وشلل وخلافه، وقد تترك اثر في نفوسنا، تظهر بعد فترة بمشاكل نفسية وأرق وامراض كثيرة، اي ان التقدم في العمر ينقصنا مناعة لتحمل الصدمات، لذا يجب علينا تقبل الصدمات بايمان قوي بالله يعيننا على تخطي هذه الصدمات وما ينتج عنها بسلام.




> وذهبت الى طبيب نفسى وافادنى بانها قلق نفسى و هدات الحالة والحمد للة ولكن دائما مع الازمات ما اصاب باعراض غريبةالام فى صدرى غازات فى بطنى واصل حتى اننى لا استطيع ان اقف على رجلى


احييكي لذهابك لطبيب نفساني، والمفروض في مثل هذه الحالات يكون العلاج دوائي ونفسي، اي يصرف دواء تنتظمي على تناوله، وكذلك جلاسات لا تقل عن عشرين جلسة الجلسة الواحدة ساعة على الاقل، يمحوا فيها الطبيب المعالج اثار الصدمة وما نتج عنها من اثار سلبية سواء بالعقل الباطن او بأي خلل اصاب الغدد ادى لهذه الحالة.

وكما ذكرت لابد من الاستعداد دائماً لتقبل الصدمات بقوة وصبر وإيمان، والا ستتكرر الاعراض وبخطورة اكبر من السابق.




> من كام شهر حدثت مشكلة عندنا فى العيلة ظلمت على اثرها ومن يومها وان تعبانة اشعر بانى لو نزلت من البيت سوف اتعب وادوخ وذلك لان هذا الموضوع حدث لى فى وقتها وامشى معى فى الشنطة دائما بالعصير حتى اذا دخت اشرب العصير ..........


العصير والمسكنات لن يساعداكي كثيراً على تخطي هذه الازمات، لابد من مراجعة طبيب نفساني في اقرب وقت ممكن.




> مشكلتى يا دكتور انى زهقت انا شخصية مرحة وحبوبة لكن اشعر انى محبوسة جوة نفسى على طول تعبانة وعندى الام فى زورى وبطنى وكل مكان ومش عارفة اعمل اية ارجوك دلنى بس مش عاوزة ادوية نفسية انا عاوزة حد يساعدنى انى اقوى ارادتى واعيش وما احطش حاجة فى دماغى بس ازاى؟ للاسف انا مباعرفش انسى اى شى بيضايقنى ارجوك ساعدنى


الادوية النفسية في مثل حالتك لا تكفي، لابد من جلسات معها، وجميعهم يشكل 75% من العلاج وال 25% عليكي انتي، وهي بمتابعة تعليمات الطبيب وتناول الادوية.
هنا لا املك الا ان انصحك بنصائح عامة واحثك على تقوية إرادتك وممارسة الرياضة والاعتناء بصحتك العامة بتناول الخضروات والفواكة، وعدم الإستسلام للوساوس، وطرد الافكار المأساوية من رأسك واستبدالها بافكار اكثر بهجة وسعادة...
استمتعي بحياتك بلا افكار مأساوية واحزان.




> دكتور احب اضيف على الكلام السابق انى اشعر بكسل شديد بالنهار لدرجة انى اريد عشرة لكى يفتحو لى كل عين مع ملاحظة انى انام تاخر ودة غصب عنى لانى لا يجى لى النوم بسهولة واعمل شغل البيت بكسل ال
> دكتور كتب لى على اركاليون وباخد قرص واحد بس منة مع الفيتامين يادكتور انا لم يتعدى عمرى الاربعين عام ولا استطيع القيام بالمجهود مع العلم انا قلبى سليم يا دكتور انا عاوزة الرد ارجوك عاوزة افوق وجزاك الله عنى كل خير


الاركاليون ما هو الا مقوي ،،، وصفه لكي الطبيب لكي تتغلبي على الكسل لن يغير من حالتك النفسية.
اختي الكريمة
لازلتي في شبابك فلا تدعي القلق والوساوس تأثر عليكي.
ان لم تتمكني من مراجعة طبيب امراض نفسية راسليني وادعو الله لكي بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم
> انا اعيب حاجه واحده على الموقع ده وهوه انو بيتأخر اوي في الرد
> لدرجه اني ممكن انسا هوه انا كنت كتبت ايه والله
> بس الله يكون في عونك وعون المسلمين
> انا حاسس ان بجد مشكلتك كبيره ويا رب الدكتور يفيدك زي مبيفيد ناس كتير
> وربا يوفقه ويا رب
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك مجدداً يا عمر
بالنسبة للتأخر في الرد فارجو ان تلتمس لي العذر، فلكل منا مشاغله الحياتية والعملية.
واما بالنسبة لنسيانك ما كتبت فيمكنك البحث عن موضوع النسيان بقاعة الصحة وقرأته.

واتمنى الا تتأثر بالمشاكل التي تقرأها او تسمع عنها، حتى لا تصاب باعراضها بالإيحاء والتعايش معها.

تقبل تحياتي وشكري على دعائك لي.

----------


## nda7777

الف الف شكر يا دكتور على هذة النصائح الغالية وساعمل بها انشاء الله اشكرك مرة ثانية على اهتمامك وجزاك الله عننا كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله.

دكتور لو ممكن اتابع معاك تسمح لى بس ميكونش فيها مضايقة لحضرتك ؟؟ وقول لى على خطوات العلاج النفسى ازاى انا انسانة متفهمة جدا وباحب ان اكون كويسة ارجوك رد عليا

----------


## د.عادل

> الف الف شكر يا دكتور على هذة النصائح الغالية وساعمل بها انشاء الله اشكرك مرة ثانية على اهتمامك وجزاك الله عننا كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله.
> 
> دكتور لو ممكن اتابع معاك تسمح لى بس ميكونش فيها مضايقة لحضرتك ؟؟ وقول لى على خطوات العلاج النفسى ازاى انا انسانة متفهمة جدا وباحب ان اكون كويسة ارجوك رد عليا


اختي الكريمة
سأراسلك على الخاص
دعواتي لكي وللجميع بالصحة والعافية وراحة البال.

----------


## amr_idka

شكرا يا دكتور
بس هوه انا فعلا ممكن اتأثر بالمواضيع اللي انا بقرأها؟
وانا اسف  على كلامي عن التأخير وربنا يكون في عونك
لانك بجد بتحاول تساعد الناس
وشكراجزيلا

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

عليك بالتمسك بكتاب الله
وراجعى اخصائى علاج بالطاقة magd_59@yahoo.com

----------


## nda7777

الاخ الفاضل الف الف شكر على مرورك الكريم واسفة على التاخير فى الرد لظروف شهر رمضان الكريم وكل عام وحضرتكم بالف الف خير.

----------

